# gun metal



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

Has anyone seen the stock 17s in gunmetal? i think it might look kinda cool and know someone through my dealership that can do it for fairly cheap. anybody have pictures or possibly photoshop that might be able to give me an idea of what it would look like? 

thoughts?:confused


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Never seen it. As a rule of thumb, I think factory wheels that are painted or are kind of cheesy. Better off waiting and getting a set of aftermarket wheels -- especially since they're so much lighter.


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

i will get aftermarkets after i do some performance but for $65 a wheel it hard to passup


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

I haven't seen the 17's, but I have seen some 18's painted gunmetal... looked pretty badass to me. I'll try to find some pics for you. As long as its done right its not going to look cheesy.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I think gun metal would look good, as long as it's not too dark.


----------

